
Microsoft is proud of IE7's first year (and many commenters are outraged) - nickb
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2007/11/30/the-first-year-of-ie7.aspx
======
lex
Microsoft's definition of progress is having less bugs than their previous
version, but still more than all other competitors.

~~~
hello_moto
Any proof or evidence of that?

~~~
nickb
Someone in comments linked to Secunia security bulletins. That's not a perfect
metric but it's a pretty good one.

